# lancer automatiquement un script PHP



## iker (14 Juillet 2002)

Je possede un Imac sous MaxOSX et une connexion permanente (type cable). J'ai configure APACHE MysQl et PHP et j'ai un beau site. 
Voila ma question : 

Je souhaiterais lancer un script PHP automatiquement toute les jours. 
Pour information, ce script permet de mettre a jour mon IP (dynamique) sur un autre serveur. 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2002)

Je ne comprends pas bien ta manip, ni ce que vient faire php dans l'affaire. Dans ton cas, tu devrais plutôt utiliser les services de dyndns (www.dyndns.org) où tu réserves un nom et où tu télécharge un soft qui met à jour ta nouvelle ip à chaque changement...

Patrick.


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2002)

Essaie de taper "man cron" (ou "man crontab") dans un Terminal. C'est normalement la commande qui permet d'exécuter une tâche à un moment donné. Je ne sais par contre pas l'utiliser /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------

